# Big Boar



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Put a heart shot on this big rascal. He still traveled 200 Yd.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

That is a pretty big pig. What did he weigh?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I see that you used a swacker on him.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

NICE!!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

he surehas some nice cutters on him...good job


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good kill thanks for the pics he has been breeding be ready for more them nads are huge.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

great job


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

NitroNX898 said:


> I see that you used a swacker on him.


Spitfire Maxx 100 Grain

His weight was prob. close to 300 on the hoof.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

That is a big boy there!! Good going with the bow!! HOG ON!!!!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice kill!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Good work sir!!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice one, he is a whopper!


----------

